# Anyone else make sauerkraut?



## nikkisessence (May 20, 2016)

I'm in love with both the process and the result. My husband thinks I'm nuts. Both for my Soaping and fermenting adventures.


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2016)

I've been trying but it never turns out right, not sure what I'm doing wrong.


----------



## BrewerGeorge (May 20, 2016)

Oh yeah.  I've got an antique 5 gal crock, from my grandmother, too.  Unfortunately it's one of those things that produces WAY more than we can eat, so I don't do it more than once a year - and even give a good portion of _that_ away.


----------



## Earthen_Step (May 20, 2016)

I love fermenting!  Sauerkraut, pickles and salsa are my favorites.



Obsidian said:


> I've been trying but it never turns out right, not sure what I'm doing wrong.



Don't know if this will help.  Here are a couple write-ups I did a while back.
*Sauerkraut*
*Pickles*


----------



## navigator9 (May 20, 2016)

Don't make it, but love to eat it. I'd never eat a hot dog without it, if I could help it, and was amazed when I traveled out west, that they don't put sauerkraut on their dogs. Whaaaat!!! Hot dogs steamed in beer, toasted bun, spicy mustard, piled with kraut...OMG! And yet, I've never thought of making it. My aunt used to fry onions, then rinse the sauerkraut, and add it to the pan. I liked it, but I think the rinsing, washed away some of the "sourness", and I missed that. But it's hard to imagine any way to eat it, that wouldn't be good. And I bet homemade is amazing.


----------



## BrewerGeorge (May 20, 2016)

navigator9 said:


> Don't make it, but love to eat it. I'd never eat a hot dog without it, if I could help it, and was amazed when I traveled out west, that they don't put sauerkraut on their dogs. Whaaaat!!! Hot dogs steamed in beer, toasted bun, spicy mustard, piled with kraut...OMG! And yet, I've never thought of making it. My aunt used to fry onions, then rinse the sauerkraut, and add it to the pan. I liked it, but I think the rinsing, washed away some of the "sourness", and I missed that. But it's hard to imagine any way to eat it, that wouldn't be good. And I bet homemade is amazing.



Homemade is a lot better.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (May 20, 2016)

Here most people use a mix base as a start, making it sweeter or sourer as you like


----------



## TeresaT (May 20, 2016)

I love sauerkraut.  Never made it, though.  It sounds like something I'd do either extremely well or something I'd do extremely poorly.  Either make the most awesome stuff in the world, or kill everyone with botulism, ptomaine,  and toss in a little e. coli for a some excitement.  Same thing with kimchi.  Love kimchi, too.  But would end up poisoning myself trying to make it.  (Does anyone else eat the kraut right out of the can?  Or is that just me?  I like it best at room temp.  Same with stewed tomatoes.)


----------



## DeeAnna (May 20, 2016)

Kraut out of a can ... ewww! (Sorry, Teresa -- I just can't do that! It gives me the shivers.) If store bought, it has to be the kind in the refrigerated section of the grocery store that comes in a bag -- can't think of the brand name at the moment. But homemade is best. My mom's mother used to make it. Yum.


----------



## shunt2011 (May 20, 2016)

I too buy the frest stuff in the refrigerated section.  I love sauerkraut.  My grandmother use to make her own.  I've never ventured there as I like the store stuff just fine.


----------



## cgpeanut (May 20, 2016)

I do fermenting.  Sauerkraut, kimchi, Carrot and daikon radish.  Just do it in a 1/2 gallon ball Jar with a airtrap.  Very easy to do.


----------



## GingerL (May 20, 2016)

I've made sauerkraut once or twice - it's great, but a batch is way too much for a one person household.  What I do make is a mixed vegetable pickle - cauliflower, peppers, carrots, turnips, daikon, etc. using the same crock and method used for sauerkraut.  Makes a great snack.


----------



## IrishLass (May 20, 2016)

I love sauerkraut. Unfortunately, it's my hubby's least favorite foods. He dislikes cabbage in general or anything made from it. He even dislikes the smell of it, so it's not something I would normally consider making from scratch. The only time I ever have any in the house is at Christmas time when I make pierogi filling for our traditional family gathering on Christmas Eve, which he gracefully tolerates out of love for me. lol  My favorite is the Claussen brand sold in a jar in the refrigerated section. 


IrishLass


----------



## fuzz-juzz (May 20, 2016)

We tried and we failed haha.
My family used to make it in a huuge barrel and it would  last us a whole year (I'm from eastern Europe).
Shop bought stuff is OK but nothing beats homemade. 
Sister in law makes it and it's amazing. Her recipe was: chuck  in this much of cabbage, that much of this and that and it'll be great. Well, it never worked for us. She probably has magic in her hands. She's a great cook and baker anyway.


----------



## DeeAnna (May 20, 2016)

Claussen .... that's the one! Thanks, IL!!!

ETA: Oh, and Franks is another decent store bought brand, again found in the refrigerated section of the grocery.


----------



## Susie (May 20, 2016)

I will eat the Clausen right out of the jar.  Room temperature is fine, cold is fine, heated is fine.  Good stuff.  I would probably love homemade, but, alas, my time is too occupied these days.


----------



## dillsandwitch (May 21, 2016)

The only sauerkraut that I will eat is my grandmas homemade stuff. only thing is she is now in a nursing home and wont be making any more and cant quite remember the recipe. I have asked her a few times what it was and it changes every time. I'm glad I got the recipe for pīrāgi before the memory of it faded from her mind.


----------



## CTAnton (May 21, 2016)

I make it and love it...seems I'm putting it with things like chicken salad and in sandwiches....just not PBJ!
Theres a tutorial I followed online...sauerkraut in a mason jar.....came out perfect!


----------



## Misschief (May 22, 2016)

Ok, you guys are either an inspiration or enablers. I've done some reading, including Earthen_step's tutorial, and I'm doing it. My cabbage is all cut (1 1/2 heads), salt has been massaged in, jar is being sterilized and will be filled shortly. Sauerkraut is something that my granddaughter eats by the jar full and I love it, too. I can remember my parents trying to make it (I wish I had that old crock!) and failing miserably every time, for some reason.

If it works, I can guarantee I'll be doing this more often.


----------



## Arthur Dent (May 22, 2016)

Same here.  I had to buy cabbage and salt yesterday so I could try this.
You guys!


----------



## Misschief (May 22, 2016)

Arthur Dent said:


> Same here.  I had to buy cabbage and salt yesterday so I could try this.
> You guys!



So, I guess we can compare notes in a few weeks?


----------



## DeeAnna (May 22, 2016)

Okay, I made kraut-in-a-quart-jar yesterday. You guys made it sound so good, I just had to try!

I followed this tutorial -- http://www.makesauerkraut.com/sure-fire-sauerkraut-in-a-jar/ The author gave exact weights for all ingredients to exactly make a quart of kraut, and that amount of hand holding was reassuring to me as a first timer. I'm sure I'll get more comfortable about the process with a couple of good batches under my belt. I have to say,  my mouth is watering to try the end result ... but kraut making is as bad as soaping about the issue of having to wait!  As I was stuffing the jar, I was just certain all the cabbage wouldn't fit. I'm pressing and mushing and stuffing and thinking "it ain't all gonna go in!" and mushing and stuffing some more. It all did, with a bit of room to spare even.

I don't like caraway in bread unless there's only just the tiniest hint. I did add caraway to the kraut -- 1 tsp for the quart-jar recipe -- just to see what it's all about. I tasted some of the brine and it wasn't half bad. So I hope I can make friends with caraway, at least in kraut if not so much in bread.


----------



## Misschief (May 22, 2016)

DeeAnna said:


> Okay, I made kraut-in-a-quart-jar yesterday. You guys made it sound so good, I just had to try!
> 
> I followed this tutorial -- http://www.makesauerkraut.com/sure-fire-sauerkraut-in-a-jar/ The author gave exact weights for all ingredients to exactly make a quart of kraut, and that amount of hand holding was reassuring to me as a first timer. I'm sure I'll get more comfortable about the process with a couple of good batches under my belt. I have to say,  my mouth is watering to try the end result ... but kraut making is as bad as soaping about the issue of having to wait!  As I was stuffing the jar, I was just certain all the cabbage wouldn't fit. I'm pressing and mushing and stuffing and thinking "it ain't all gonna go in!" and mushing and stuffing some more. It all did, with a bit of room to spare even.
> 
> I don't like caraway in bread unless there's only just the tiniest hint. I did add caraway to the kraut -- 1 tsp for the quart-jar recipe -- just to see what it's all about. I tasted some of the brine and it wasn't half bad. So I hope I can make friends with caraway, at least in kraut if not so much in bread.



This is the tutorial I used. First, I had a quart jar but John found another half a head of cabbage in the fridge and when I added that, it was too much for the jar. My brine came up to the very top so I found a larger glass jar and used that instead.

I'm with you on the caraway, DeeAnna, except in rye bread. I do like it in rye bread. I'm something of a purist when it comes to sauerkraut... just the salt for me. No carrots, no garlic, just that sauerkraut goodness.

And because I can see this becoming a "thing", I ordered a set of Pickle Pipes through Amazon.


----------



## Arthur Dent (May 22, 2016)

Those Pickle Pipes are interesting.  I had a few standard air locks left over from my wine making days, so I just used one of those in a canning lid.  Couldn't find any plastic storage lids.


----------



## nikkisessence (May 22, 2016)

I love the feel of the cabbage while mixing in the salt. I use a quart canning jar with a baggie or plastic wrap over the top of the cabbage to keep the air out. My latest batch is almost ready to eat. I like adding caraway but not nearly as much as I like rye bread. Has anyone tried kimchi? How was it?


----------



## Arthur Dent (May 24, 2016)

Here's mine.  It hasn't started bubbling yet.
While I'm waiting for this to start fermenting, I would be interested in trying some Kimchi if anyone has a good recipe they would like to share or link to.


----------



## Misschief (May 25, 2016)

I noticed a few bubbles this morning. When I got home from work today, there were a few fruit flies hanging around. For now, I've sealed the jar and will "burp" it each morning. 

My granddaughter is really excited about our experiment. She can't wait to try homemade sauerkraut and has decided that the leaf I used to keep everything submerged is hers. We shall see. She loves sauerkraut and pickles so much that one year, her other grandmom gave her two jars of pickles for her birthday. She still says that was THE. BEST. GIFT. EVER!


----------



## DeeAnna (May 25, 2016)

Kraut doesn't bubble anything like fermenting wine or mead. One gal seals her jars tight, but says she faithfully "burps" them once or twice a day by releasing the cap to let the CO2 out. (I would never remember this, so there will be no sealing my jars tight!) A person couldn't do that with a fermenting wine or mead -- you'd have an explosion!


----------



## Arthur Dent (May 25, 2016)

I would never remember to burp it either, especially after the first few days, hence the airlock.


----------



## cgpeanut (May 25, 2016)

Arthur Dent said:


> Here's mine.  It hasn't started bubbling yet.
> While I'm waiting for this to start fermenting, I would be interested in trying some Kimchi if anyone has a good recipe they would like to share or link to.



my set up is just like yours, grommet and all.


----------



## Misschief (May 28, 2016)

I sampled my sauerkraut today; it's quite salty, without that sour tanginess. Obviously, not ready yet. 

I have to say, though, this experiment with sauerkraut inspired me to look at other fermented foods, most notably kombucha. I've been buying bottles of the stuff in different flavours so I can try it, see if I like it. I'm finding that, after having consumed a couple of bottles, I'm starting to crave it. 

My experiments in fermenting may need to branch out.


----------



## DeeAnna (May 28, 2016)

Mine is 1 week old and it's not tangy either, but the tutorial I am following says to let it ferment 1-4 weeks and refrigerate when it tastes right. So it's a baby yet, from what I gather. Misschief -- the two samples of kombucha I've tried were so incredibly sour. I guess you get used to it?

This waiting is a lot like having to let soap cure, hey? I wonder if the fermenting folks see beginners with the same McDonald's mentality that new soapers sometimes have: 

Dang. Wait maybe another 3 whole weeks???? I don't have the patience ... is there a short cut to eliminate the wait? I want my sauerkraut and I want it NOW! :mrgreen:


----------



## Misschief (May 28, 2016)

DeeAnna said:


> Mine is 1 week old and it's not tangy either, but the tutorial I am following says to let it ferment 1-4 weeks and refrigerate when it tastes right. So it's a baby yet, from what I gather. Misschief -- the two samples of kombucha I've tried were so incredibly sour. I guess you get used to it?
> 
> This waiting is a lot like having to let soap cure, hey? I wonder if the fermenting folks see beginners with the same McDonald's mentality that new soapers sometimes have:
> 
> Dang. Wait maybe another 3 whole weeks???? I don't have the patience ... is there a short cut to eliminate the wait? I want my sauerkraut and I want it NOW! :mrgreen:



I've tried a few flavours of store bought (GT's) kombucha and they haven't been all that sour, really. Tangy, yes, but not sour. So far, my faves are the original (no flavouring) and cranberry. From what I've read, it can be sampled after a few days and when it's to your liking, you bottle it and store it in the fridge. We shall see. I started a batch to make the SCOBY this afternoon. If it doesn't work, I've only put out the cost of a bottle of store bought kombucha.

You know, I think if it wasn't for soapmaking, I wouldn't have had the patience to even try making sauerkraut or kombucha.


----------



## Arthur Dent (May 28, 2016)

Hmmm... I was planning to sample my kraut this weekend, but from the sound of it there's no need, I'll just wait until next weekend.  It is generating bubbles, and I can get a whiff of "sauerkrautness" every once in a while.  I found myself perusing the produce section at the market today with an eye toward kimchi ingredients... just looking. :angel:  
And I have been going through my closets fishing out half gallon and gallon jars saved from pickles and whatnot.  For "just in case".  :mrgreen:


----------



## DeeAnna (May 29, 2016)

Thanks for your reaction to kombucha, Misschief. I'll do my best to keep an open mind!


----------



## coffeetime (May 29, 2016)

I haven't been on here much lately (new job and gardening), so I just saw this thread. I'm a crazy fermenter too. Fermented radishes are awesome and so are dilly carrot sticks. I also do purple sauerkraut with carrot and dill pickles. Oh and yellow snap beans are awesome too! Can't wait for local produce to start fermenting all the things!


----------



## Misschief (Jun 3, 2016)

Last night, I checked mine once more. OMG, the smell! It stinks! I've been told though, (by my house guest who has made a ton.... possibly literally... of sauerkraut over the years; her family is Ukranian and her mother used to sell her homemade sauerkraut) that it's normal. I was brave enough to pull a sample from further down in the jar and the flavour is starting to sour. It isn't as salty as it was when I tried it after 7 days.


----------



## DeeAnna (Jun 23, 2016)

A grilled brat, soft fresh bun, homemade kraut, mustard.

Heaven....


----------



## Bamagirl (Jun 25, 2016)

I'm late to this, but yes I make saurkraut, as well as fermented pickles (the best) and then last year, we made fermented tabasco peppers! Love to ferment and this year I actually got the airlocks, so that makes it even better!


----------



## Dahila (Jun 25, 2016)

Mischief have you make a holes in it after 24 hours?  For the gas to escape? It has a smell but i find it not to bad.  Maybe because I am from Poland and sauerkraut is a base of VC in winter,  Very popular in north Europe, in Germany same.


----------



## Misschief (Jun 25, 2016)

My sauerkraut is a success!! I sampled it today and it's amazing! Now, it has to pass my granddaughter's taste test (I know it will). My husband, on the other hand, says it tastes rotten... I told him that, basically, that's what sauerkraut is - rotten (fermented) cabbage! Silly man!

Dahlia, I "burped" the jar every couple of days - opened the jar to let the gasses escape. My family is from northern Holland. Sauerkraut was also very popular there. My mother told me that my grandmother used to make it all the time. My mother tried making it a few times but couldn't get past the smell and disposed of it before it was ready.

Will I make it again? Oh yeah!!

Bamagirl, I'm new to the whole fermented foods thing but I'm loving it. Right now, I have kombucha brewing, kefir doing its thing, fermented cauliflower just started, a ginger bug, and a rye sourdough starter. Right now, I'm in the middle of making my first ever Sourdough Rye Bread that has no wheat and no yeast; it's a slow process but I'm really looking forward to trying the bread. My daughter is gluten intolerant and she can't wait to try it, too. If it works, I'll definitely be making more.


----------



## Dahila (Jun 25, 2016)

Misschief it seems that you have the knowledge,  I also make Kefir,  today I cooked new potato , put some fresh dill (from my garden) on it and have a cup of kefir, 
It was delicious.  I make famous Polish Hunter stew,  soups, we eat sauerkraut uncooked too, I just add some sweet onions,  black pepper and avocado oil (I hate olive oil, this is why)and let it stay for an hour or so,  Precious food, full of vitamin C.  
Oh for the last 5 years or so we bake the bread; sourdough bread.  I can not touch store bought bread.  Sourdough starter is actually a yeast, but the wild one, natural one, not made in the factory.  Very easy to make from scratch.   Add some flax meal when you bake the bread, I usually add two tbsp for a loaf Rye bread will still have some gluten but in very small amount. 
I am already harvesting my romaine and eating it like crazy.   I had never tried Kombucha though,  or maybe I had but do not remember.......


----------



## Misschief (Jun 25, 2016)

Dahila said:


> Misschief it seems that you have the knowledge,  I also make Kefir,  today I cooked new potato , put some fresh dill (from my garden) on it and have a cup of kefir,
> It was delicious.  I make famous Polish Hunter stew,  soups, we eat sauerkraut uncooked too, I just add some sweet onions,  black pepper and avocado oil (I hate olive oil, this is why)and let it stay for an hour or so,  Precious food, full of vitamin C.
> Oh for the last 5 years or so we bake the bread; sourdough bread.  I can not touch store bought bread.  Sourdough starter is actually a yeast, but the wild one, natural one, not made in the factory.  Very easy to make from scratch.   Add some flax meal when you bake the bread, I usually add two tbsp for a loaf Rye bread will still have some gluten but in very small amount.
> I am already harvesting my romaine and eating it like crazy.   I had never tried Kombucha though,  or maybe I had but do not remember.......



Dahila, what is Polish Hunter stew?

I love homemade bread...I only wish I had more time to make it. Next weekend I will make some Danish Rugbrot, made with flax, sunflower seeds, and other seeds, also sourdough starter. I'm REALLY looking forward to that one. 

mmmm... romaine... yum! I didn't plant any lettuce this year but a friend has romaine.


----------



## Dahila (Jun 26, 2016)

1.5 kg sauerkraut
2 onions, finely chopped
2 tablespoons oil
1 Petko ordinary sausage, sliced
250 g boneless beef, cut into cubes
250 grams of veal, cut into cubes
100 g bacon, diced
150 ml of red wine
3 tablespoons of tomato paste
1/2 handfuls of dried mushrooms
Half a handful of prunes
2 bay leaves
3 grains of allspice
1 tablespoon cumin
1 teaspoon marjoram
salt and pepper to taste
method of preparation
 Prep: 20 mins | Cook: 2 hours
1
Rinse the cabbage under running  water if it is very sour. Squeeze the excess juice, and then shredded.  Put into a large pot and cover with boiling water, add the plums, bay  leaves and allspice. Simmer until soft (about 50 minutes).
2
In the meantime, pour boiling water over dried mushrooms in a small pot. Set aside.
3
Fry the onion to the zeszkliła. To add fried onions and sausage zesmażyć browned.
4
In  a separate pot boil about a liter of water. To boiling water add the  beef, veal and bacon. Cook for about 20 minutes, then drain meat.
5
When  the cabbage is already soft, add the mushrooms (drained and cut into  small pieces), meat and onions with sausage. Simmer, uncovered, for 20  minutes. If there is too much water, you need to pee.
6
Add red  wine and cook for another 15 minutes. Season with marjoram, caraway  seeds, salt and pepper. Add the tomato puree and heat are good all the  while stirring. If the stew is too dry, pour water on the score.
7
If  we want a tastier stew, you can still simmer over low heat, covered,  for an hour. However, try to keep from sticking, and from time to time  to mix, and if it's dry - water the water from the mushrooms.
We make a huge pot like 15 l of that twice a year and have it ready, in the freezer. I also add some shredded fresh cabbage like 2/3 of sauerkraut, 1/3 fresh.   The longer it stays in freezer the better it is. I spice it up a lot)


----------



## DeeAnna (Jun 26, 2016)

Mmmmm. Dahlia, that sounds very good! I'm saving this one! I would use venison in place of the veal, because we always have deer meat but it is hard (impossible!) to find veal where I live.


----------



## Dahila (Jun 26, 2016)

DeeAnna I do not drink but I like the taste of beer, good beer , it goes very nice with that Hunter stew. ) It is perfect for a winter and cold days, very filling


----------



## Misschief (Jun 26, 2016)

Dahila, that does sound good! Thank you for sharing the recipe.


----------



## Arthur Dent (Jun 26, 2016)

I sampled my sauerkraut today and was less than thrilled.  Deb liked it, but to me it has an unpleasant undertone.  I put it in the fridge, maybe it will be better chilled.


----------



## DeeAnna (Jun 26, 2016)

The lady whose tutorial I followed said "...It will continue to ferment – aging like a fine wine – but at a much slower rate that before. If the flavors are too intense, leave it – in your refrigerator – for a month or two and then sample it. You will be amazed at how the flavors have changed...." http://www.makesauerkraut.com/sure-fire-sauerkraut-in-a-jar/

So it sounds like you have a good plan -- try letting your kraut mellow in the fridge and see if it tastes better to you after some more time passes.


----------



## Dahila (Jun 26, 2016)

I just took bread out of oven.  Sourdough bread the pics are not the best  Each of them is around 900 grams
I like to know what is in my food, and how is made


----------



## fuzz-juzz (Jun 26, 2016)

I also have a tub full on the go. We'll see how it turns out. 
Some of the shop bought stuff is vile...it's heated in vinegar to start of fermentation.
Of course it will taste different and more mellow than homemade sauerkraut haha.


----------



## Cindy2428 (Jun 26, 2016)

I inherited a ceramic croc my Dad found somewhere. This thing holds a minimum of 50 heads of cabbage. This was a Fall job for me. My Dad was a patternmaker from Germany and he made a mandolin out of an old interior wood door. You could shred 2 cabbages at a time on that sucker. Guess what we ate for dinner a minimum of 2x a week in the winter for years.... He stored that croc in one of his garages, cold enough, but so that it didn't freeze. Sausage & Kraut, Smoked Pork Chops & Kraut, Smoked Ham Hocks & Kraut.... The part I always loved the best was the homemade mashed potatoes with melted butter and a few breadcrumbs. If I can find that thing in my storage unit I'll take a picture.


----------



## Dahila (Jun 26, 2016)

I am looking everywhere for that thing, the ceramic croc, the best.   Unfortunately the prices are astronomical for it.  Mandoline; my hubby build one.  One huge cabbage fits in the slot.  6 heads shredded in like 15 min


----------



## Dahila (Jun 26, 2016)

BTW when you make sauerkraut, put some apples in it, whole apples, Granny Smith would be good, and when it is ready take some out and try.  It is delicious, combining sweet and sour taste.  They do not look the way they taste 
Misshief do add shredded carrots to the sauerkraut?  Try it


----------



## shunt2011 (Jun 26, 2016)

I love apples in my kraut.  I don't make my own but when I cook fresh kielbasa and kraut I always add onion and chopped apples. YUM!


----------



## Dahila (Jun 26, 2016)

We all are very creative people, and it is not about saving the money.  I just made enough laundry detergent to last probably 4 years ))


----------



## Arthur Dent (Jun 26, 2016)

Dahila said:


> I just took bread out of oven.  Sourdough bread the pics are not the best  Each of them is around 900 grams
> I like to know what is in my food, and how is made



That looks good!  I am a sourdough baker myself.  We do love a good sourdough.


----------



## Misschief (Jun 26, 2016)

Dahila said:


> BTW when you make sauerkraut, put some apples in it, whole apples, Granny Smith would be good, and when it is ready take some out and try.  It is delicious, combining sweet and sour taste.  They do not look the way they taste
> Misshief do add shredded carrots to the sauerkraut?  Try it



Dahila, I don't but I'm certainly willing to try it. I live in a family of purists when it comes to sauerkraut, though.. myself included. My sauerkraut did pass the Trinity test (Trinity is my 12 y.o. granddaughter). Yay! What do you do with the apples you put in with the sauerkraut? 

And you're right, we really are a group of creative people. Even my granddaughter made that comment today. She loves the fact that I try, and do, all kinds of neat things... knitting, soap making, baking, cooking, now sauerkraut, pickles, kombucha.... all kinds of things. She's just waiting for me to make "pickle pops"... popsicles made from pickle juice. 

My sourdough rye turned out really well. It's an odd-looking loaf but it tastes good. I let my daughter and my husband try some this afternoon and got the seal of approval from both. 

Cindy, my mother used to have one of those crocks. It didn't come with us when the family moved from Winnipeg to Vancouver, unfortunately. 

Arthur, isn't sourdough bread THE best? I remember when I first got married (many, many years ago), our local newspaper had packages for newlyweds. Included in it was a small cookbook from Fleischmann's yeast. The only recipe I ever made from that book was the sourdough white bread. It quickly became a family favourite. Even my father-in-law loved it. When his wife restricted his diet, excluding all white bread, he rebelled and asked if I could please, please, please make him a loaf of sourdough. I did. The only thing wrong with the recipe was that it didn't really explain how to maintain the starter.


----------



## Dahila (Jun 27, 2016)

Do you know how to maintain the starter?
I really enjoy making my foods,  I am kind of worry what I eat.  We had so many recalls lately due to listeria.  Hi fellow Canadian.  )


----------



## Arthur Dent (Jun 27, 2016)

We might just have to start a sourdough thread


----------



## Misschief (Jun 27, 2016)

Arthur Dent said:


> We might just have to start a sourdough thread



Why not??


----------



## Misschief (Jun 27, 2016)

Dahila said:


> Do you know how to maintain the starter?
> I really enjoy making my foods,  I am kind of worry what I eat.  We had so many recalls lately due to listeria.  Hi fellow Canadian.  )



I do now, Dahila. I've been doing a lot of reading. I, too, enjoy making my own food. For me, it's relaxing to spend time in the kitchen. We eat very little processed food and I shake my head every time I hear about another listeria outbreak. 

BTW, I did start a thread for sourdough discussion. I don't have time right now to add much to start the thread as it's time to pick up the grands for school and for me to head to work. I am SO looking forward to Friday (and it's only Monday!); I'm off for the 1st of July and then off all next week. Much needed!


----------



## Dahila (Jun 27, 2016)

I have my show on Canada's day ,  I keep my fingers crossed, lately I am in dare need of sales


----------

